# **urgent**How to convince an overseas company to hire you?



## rtmax (Jan 22, 2008)

I live in Britain now and am talking with an international company about an entry-level position in Singapore. Because of the nature of this job, they say they prefer to hire locals, but as they have not found anyone suitable, they are considering hiring me from London.

The company just drop me a note to say that they hope to make a decision within a week. I really want this job-although it doesn't pay well and only offers a six-month contract initially, it seems like a stepping stone to something bigger. Can anyone suggest me a way to convince this potential employer?


----------

